# A lost child has wandered in. What do you do?



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I'm a sixteen-year-old girl who's currently procrastinating my time away when I should be studying for finals.

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

I prefer the second image for the reason that it feels… welcoming? Maybe it’s because I associate croissants and what looks like a cup of milk tea with feeling warm and fuzzy inside. You can almost hear the sound of idle chatter and hushed whispers fill the room.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

I don’t like writing cover letters for the reason that I usually feel like I’m just writing what I think the reader wants to see, but, um, I would say that I’m a fairly approachable person. I’m pretty easygoing and friendly most of the time and a little too passive. A lot of people tell me that I look like the type of person who doesn’t harbor any negative emotions and has no temper, though I’ve also been asked if I’m secretly a serial killer, so, uh... Contrary to my mannerisms, I do like saying disturbing things to get a reaction out of people and then play innocent immediately after. That said, people tend to come to me when they need to talk to someone. If we were to look at negative traits, I’m easily distracted and often indecisive and a number of other things eheh.

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

I don’t know. My sense of who I am and who I want to be fluctuates so much that I don’t have a clear ideal that I’m striving towards anymore. At the very least, I would like it if I can be the kind of person who people can be themselves with and not have to worry about anything, and I don’t want to be the kind of person who judges others without listening to their story first.

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Hm… Well, there definitely are going to be differences, but it’s not like I can really get into other people’s minds, and they can’t really get into mine, so. The general consensus is that I’m too nice, too sweet, too innocent. From what I’ve been told, I’m also a little spacey and a bit soft-spoken. My presence seems to be comforting to quite a few for reasons unknown, and people seem to drop their guard around me. It’s fun to hear about how people perceive me for the reason that my grasp on my identity isn’t very strong, and it feels like it’s constantly changing, even though I desperately try to grab a hold of it.

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.

The biggest thing is probably honesty. Being honest with myself and being honest with others is important to me. Guilt kind of eats away at my conscience whenever I lie, even when I lie to protect someone. What else… open-mindedness and empathy? I don’t think I can exercise good judgment without considering every piece of information, and empathy helps me understand where the other person is coming from, even though I’ll sometimes take on their emotions if I’m not careful.

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

New situations might throw me off, and I’m likely to panic a considerable bit, but I’m able to adapt to a certain extent. I don’t think I have any examples though… I haven’t experienced enough of the world to be thrown into unknown situations yet, sorry. Even now, my life mostly revolves around school.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

Conflict and public speaking seem to trigger me the most. I get anxious and panicky, and I’ll probably spread it to anyone in my vicinity. My stress also seems to manifest in physical symptoms if it gets too bad.

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

If I’m happy to be with you, I’ll make it known by smiling and laughing. I’ll talk more, and you’ll probably see me get really excited over silly things. I’m also prone to hugging, provided that you’ve given me permission to hug you before.

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?

I’m better at one-on-one interaction than I am at group interaction. In groups, I tend to fade out pretty quickly, and I’ll either listen to the conversation or entertain myself if I’m not interested. That said, I enjoy being surrounded by people as long as the aura feels… kind? Even so, I can only handle interacting with a few people at time. I’m not very good at things like small talk, or rather, I find it tiring to keep it up for long periods of time, but I like talking to people about their dreams and aspirations and feelings.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

I can see why some social norms and such exist, but I don’t really care all that much for them. On the other hand, I do like most societal values. As for people as a whole, people come from all walks of life, and I don't really feel like a generalization will cover how I see them… I’m usually very good at finding kindness in every single person and try to encourage growth in that area. At the same time, I’m aware that people can be just as cruel, so I have mixed feelings.

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

I respect authority, and I'm pretty obedient for the most part. I think it’s because I’m afraid of causing unnecessary trouble, so I tend to go along with things. Of course, if I feel like something’s wrong, then I try to figure out where that feeling's coming from and proceed to voicing my concerns.

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

To be honest, I'm quite okay with both order and chaos, but I do have a preference for order. Both states of mind come and go, and I’ve come to just accept it as a part of life. While order gives me peace of mind, chaos makes it difficult to sort through my thoughts and feelings.

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

I fear that I’ll be a burden to others, that I’ll disappoint them, that I’ll hurt them. As a result, you have someone who's very good at presenting only a happy face to the rest of the world and who's almost incapable at expressing negative feelings. Only a handful of people who I trust with my life have seen me upset. I also fear wasting my life on something meaningless without making a positive difference in someone’s life.

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

All in all, I want to be able to do something that allows me to help people. Nothing makes me happier than that. I remain undecided on which path I want to pursue though. I think there’s a lot of things I can do, but I really want to use what I have to the best of my abilities, so I don’t want to recklessly make a decision. I’ve considered being a counselor or teacher, since they're kind of like second nature to me at this point.

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

If you leave me with people for too long, I get drained. If you leave me to my own devices for too long, I also get drained. It seems to depend on the situation. I can very easily talk to my friends for over 6 hours and feel perfectly fine, but put me in front of someone I’m not entirely comfortable with, and I’ll probably be trying to escape after a few minutes. When I’m alone, I spend my time listening to music and reading and maybe reflecting on something, and it’s very soothing, but I’m likely to get restless after an extended period of time.

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.

I would like to understand myself better, but I’m not getting anywhere at this point. After hours of researching and reflecting and more researching, I’ve hit a dead end, so I’m coming to you guys for opinions. Chances are that I’m some sort of NF… most likely an xNFP. I was told that my enneagram is most likely 6w7-9w1-2w3 sp/so, though I haven’t looked into that enough to be sure.

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?

No, thank you very much for reading this, and I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

If it's not too much trouble, is it alright if I get some help with what type I am...? I'm sorry if I sound impatient, but I don't know how long it usually takes to get a reply, so, um, any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## eXceeding_death (Jan 24, 2013)

After a quick read I'd say I've got an ISFJ/INFJ vibe from you. I saw more Fe than Fi, but I could be wrong, it's really just a first impression!
You mentioned you could likely be XNFP, I think it's possible since people of this type I know are mostly type 4 or 5 (or 7 for ENFPs) and come off as quite different. 
Sorry I don't have time to go deep into details, I'll let others go on!


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

eXceeding_death said:


> After a quick read I'd say I've got an ISFJ/INFJ vibe from you. I saw more Fe than Fi, but I could be wrong, it's really just a first impression!
> You mentioned you could likely be XNFP, I think it's possible since people of this type I know are mostly type 4 or 5 (or 7 for ENFPs) and come off as quite different.
> Sorry I don't have time to go deep into details, I'll let others go on!


Ah, is that so? I've been told that I give off INFP vibes more often than not, but I don't really understand what people mean by that, so I've never given it too much thought. On the other hand, a number of people have also told me that I seem to use too much Te to be INFP, which brings me to ENFP. Getting IxFJ is a first for me, though I'll look into that too, of course. Thank you very much for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I can sense Fe so I would rule out INFP. But I'm a bit undecided between the two IXFJ types myself, could you please tell me which statement feels more like you?

1. I tend to see connections and patterns between things and people that normally people wouldn't associate. Sometimes, the right words and the right timing seem to come to me naturally, without being able to put into words why do I feel in a certain way about something. I'm very future oriented and I see the past as a blurry guideline to help me fix my mistakes and build myself as a better person.

2. I tend to have an excellent memory, especially when it comes to details linked to the five senses (smells, sounds, visuals...) and I'm very deep set into my habits. I know what works for me so I see no point in seeking something different, I'd rather look for a familiar environment where I would be sure to fit in. I tend to live in the present and make short term plans, although both the past and familiarity often guide my decisions.


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

ShoreWaves said:


> I can sense Fe so I would rule out INFP. But I'm a bit undecided between the two IXFJ types myself, could you please tell me which statement feels more like you?
> 
> 1. I tend to see connections and patterns between things and people that normally people wouldn't associate. Sometimes, the right words and the right timing seem to come to me naturally, without being able to put into words why do I feel in a certain way about something. I'm very future oriented and I see the past as a blurry guideline to help me fix my mistakes and build myself as a better person.
> 
> 2. I tend to have an excellent memory, especially when it comes to details linked to the five senses (smells, sounds, visuals...) and I'm very deep set into my habits. I know what works for me so I see no point in seeking something different, I'd rather look for a familiar environment where I would be sure to fit in. I tend to live in the present and make short term plans, although both the past and familiarity often guide my decisions.


Um, I would probably choose number one for the reason that my memory's actually quite... bad... I tend to doubt my memories more than I trust them.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Kuromachikku said:


> Um, I would probably choose number one for the reason that my memory's actually quite... bad... I tend to doubt my memories more than I trust them.


Then I would say INFJ, you do send some INFJish vibes.
Hopefully someone less sleepy than I am will help you some more!


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

ShoreWaves said:


> Then I would say INFJ, you do send some INFJish vibes.
> Hopefully someone less sleepy than I am will help you some more!


Oh my, please do get some rest! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Kuromachikku said:


> 1....


Could you do this test and paste the results with scores please?

Free Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> Could you do this test and paste the results with scores please?
> 
> Free Enneagram Personality Test


Type 1 Perfectionism	||||||||||||	42%
Type 2	Helpfulness ||||||||||||||||	70%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||	50%
Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||||	50%
Type 5	Intellectualism	|||||||||| 38%
Type 6	Security Focus	||||||||||||||||	70%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||||	50%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	|| 10%
Type 9	Calmness ||||||||||||||||	62%

type	score	type behavior motivation
2	17 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
6	17 I must be secure and safe to survive.
9	15 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
3	12 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
4	12 I must be unique/different to survive.
7	12 I must be fun and entertained to survive.
1	10 I must be perfect and good to survive.
5	9 I must be knowledgeable to survive.
8	2 I must be strong and in control to survive.

Your main type is Type 2 
Your variant stacking is so/sp/sx
Your level of health is average


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

Feeeee, will be back latter


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Kuromachikku said:


> Type 1 Perfectionism	||||||||||||	42%
> Type 2	Helpfulness ||||||||||||||||	70%
> Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||	50%
> Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||||	50%
> ...


2w3 6w7 9w1 7w6 = Fe Te Si Ne. This seems like either ISFJ or ESFJ. Probably ESFJ.


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, I was going to agree with INFJ but I got the Fe vibe from you. All of your answers for the questionnaire pretty much involve taking into consideration other peoples feelings/viewpoints

I also get Si too, a little.

ESFJ? but i'm pretty hopeless at the whole N vs S thing. I wouldn't rule out Ni though.

Edit: Freeky ^^


----------



## eXceeding_death (Jan 24, 2013)

Kuromachikku said:


> Ah, is that so? I've been told that I give off INFP vibes more often than not, but I don't really understand what people mean by that, so I've never given it too much thought. On the other hand, a number of people have also told me that I seem to use too much Te to be INFP, which brings me to ENFP. Getting IxFJ is a first for me, though I'll look into that too, of course. Thank you very much for taking the time to respond!


I know someone who gives strong INFP vibes and recently discovered she was INFJ, everything clicked for her since. She would consider herself an ambivert (she thought she was ENFP for a while), is it the same for you?
I'd suggest you keep researching about the subject, it's best if you can come to a conclusion yourself. You could look deeper into Fe, Ni and Si and see whether you relate or not!


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> 2w3 6w7 9w1 7w6 = Fe Te Si Ne. This seems like either ISFJ or ESFJ. Probably ESFJ.


While I'm aware that there's a correlation between MBTI and enneagram, I assumed that the two systems were separate. Although the way you type people is certainly interesting, I don't think humans are quite that simple. Online tests also aren't all that accurate in determining someone's type or else I would've settled with ENFP or INFP at this point...



xnewix said:


> Well, I was going to agree with INFJ but I got the Fe vibe from you. All of your answers for the questionnaire pretty much involve taking into consideration other peoples feelings/viewpoints
> 
> I also get Si too, a little.
> 
> ...


Ah, um, how do I put this... Since people come to me with their problems so much, I almost feel obligated to take care of it for them at this point. Even if they can wear me out, I can't seem to find it in me to push them away if they trust me with something like their feelings, though I'll try to drop hints that I'm tired if I'm too emotionally drained to deal with them. I also don't find my perception of myself particularly reliable, so I end up keeping track of what other people say and factor in their viewpoints when I'm asked to describe myself. Granted, what other people say might not be particularly reliable either ahah...

As for the S vs N thing, I'm not too sure either. I was typed an xNFP for so long that finding out that I'm an xxFJ is taking quite some time for me to process. Si, to my understanding, is associated with having a good memory, which I'm afraid isn't something I possess if that means anything...



eXceeding_death said:


> I know someone who gives strong INFP vibes and recently discovered she was INFJ, everything clicked for her since. She would consider herself an ambivert (she thought she was ENFP for a while), is it the same for you?
> I'd suggest you keep researching about the subject, it's best if you can come to a conclusion yourself. You could look deeper into Fe, Ni and Si and see whether you relate or not!


I can relate with being an ambivert, yes. Actually, I thought I was an ENFP for a while for the reason that they're considered the most introverted extroverts, and I figured I was either that or the most extroverted introvert. Um, you suggested that I keep researching this subject, and I'm sorry to say that I've been doing exactly that for two years now and have only confused myself even further. Of course, I'll keep on researching, and I do hope to come to a conclusion eventually. I just thought that it might be necessary to get some help, and everyone's been incredibly patient with me so far, so thank you for that.


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

/hesitantly pokes at the thread


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

You'd have to seriously look into the types.

Functional Analysis of Psychological Types
Understanding the 8 Jungian Cognitive Processes (8 Functions)

These sites are extremely useful when it comes to visually mapping out the types. Knowing the functions is important. However there are a few newbie potholes you should watchout for:

Introvert/Extrovert doesn't determine whether you like going outside or not. It's indicative of your primary type. Are you an extroverted feeler who focuses on group harmony (everyone gets along) or are you an introverted feeler who focuses on inner harmony (everything sits well in your soul). Focus on your primary type then when you got your primary type out of the 4 (thinking, feeling, sensing, and intuition) then choose between introverted and extroverted. If you're an Fi then your first letter will be I, if you're an Fe then your first letter would be an E.

Your primary function is opposite of your auxillary (secondary) function in terms of introvert/extrovert. For example, if you're an Fi primary you cannot be an Ni, Ti, or Si secondary. You have to be an Ne, Te, or Se secondary. The relationship is the same when you go to your third (teitary) and fourth (inferior) functions. The third acts like the first and the second acts like the fourth.

No function can repeat. No two Fi-Fi or Ne-Ne. Also you cannot have something like Fe-Fi. You can only have Fi-Se-Ni-Te. Look at the first link and look at the squares below to understand the pattern.

Finally your auxillary and your teitary functions are what determine if you're judging or percieving. This is easily checked through the second link I gave you. Your teitary and auxillary will both fall under judging or perception and whatever they both fall under will the last letter in your 4 letter typing. For example, if you're Ti-Fe, then you're a judgement type as opposed to Ne-Si which would be perception type.

Its a bit confusing, but once you get the structure out of the way, then you can actually make sense of your type. The hardest thing to discover is your type. You have to look into your own behaviors and compare them to the 8 functions and see which ones match. Take the direction of the other posters here while factoring in your own judgement, then come to your own conclusion about your type. For thinkers, the type should naturally make sense. For feelers, the type should naturally "sit well with them."


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> You'd have to seriously look into the types.
> 
> Functional Analysis of Psychological Types
> Understanding the 8 Jungian Cognitive Processes (8 Functions)
> ...


O-Oh my, you sure wrote quite a bit... I'm starting to feel kind of bad eheh. Although I'm aware that you're supposed to look at functions when you're typing yourself, for some reason, I have more issues identifying the functions I use than the functions other people use, so I've resorted to trying to get as many suggestions as I can, which is, um... probably not the best way to go about doing this. Thank you for going through all the trouble to compile all this information. I'll try to make good use of it.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Kuromachikku said:


> *O-Oh my, you sure wrote quite a bit... I'm starting to feel kind of bad eheh.* Although I'm aware that you're supposed to look at functions when you're typing yourself, for some reason, *I have more issues identifying the functions I use than the functions other people use*, so I've resorted to trying to get as many suggestions as I can, which is, um... probably not the best way to go about doing this. *Thank you for going through all the trouble to compile all this information. I'll try to make good use of it.*


Right now you seem like an Fe dominant/auxillary personality based on the bolded in this reponse. You are concerned about the general feelings of the other person. Its not indicative of the depth you care, but you do care shown here. You're not actively trying to analyze from an objective standpoint so I'm fairly certain you're not a Te or Ti dominant. On top of this the fact you can identify the functions others use is indicative of the fact that you externalize as opposed to internalize. You would find it much more accessible if you applied the functions to yourself if you were an introverted than if you did with other people. This is just my opinion and my Jungian sense of psychology isn't too strong just yet so take this indication lightly. 

Identifying with the functions is only half the battle. The other half is having someone objectively view it and see if it either confirms or disproves your initial identifications with the functions. You're doing the right thing. Get insight from others and see how they analyze your responses and try to make sense of it.

Also tests aren't indicative of anything, they just put people in categories based on extremes. On top of this tests are sugar coated so they trick people into buy the full personality reports on those websites. It's up to you to determine your cognitive functions at the end of the day. It'll feel/make sense when it does hit you.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Quick question: Do you go with your gut feeling or do you go with what you see? (Which one do you prefer more?)


----------

